# Asked out my crush on a date!



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello all!~ Let me say that I think I have mild SA. So my anxiety is not as severe as some others here. But I haven't gone on a date....ever. I've only ever had two boyfriends, and that was when I was in 6th-8th grade. I'm now 22. So I have been single for about 8 years.....Yikes.

What makes me so fricken proud of myself is that I asked HIM out! And what makes this even better is that he said....wait for it....YES. :surprise:

I've known this guy for like 2 years? He immediately liked me first. He would send me flowers, and all that. But I just didn't know him very well, and wasn't feelin' it. Two years went by, and we became the best of friends. Now I started to have more than friends feelings, but I have been *agonizing* over whether or not to just...ASK him.

My thoughts would spin round and round about what if he didn't like me anymore? And who was I kidding. It's been 2 years! Of course he's moved on, and we're just friends now. Besides, why would he even like me? *low self esteem rant commences* And what would I even say to him? I've never asked anyone out before! Blah blah, etc. This went on for probably about 2-3 weeks before I got an astrology reading(those are lame I know) that said I would have a life changing event happen that day. I thought it was a load of bull, but I went to a Chinese restaurant later. The fortune cookie I got (also lame) said the exact same thing as my astrology thing! Coincidence? Probably. But those random things gave me just enough confidence to just DO IT!

And so, we end up in his car driving around aimlessly with ice cream. We talk for probably like 4 hours, just hanging out. I don't tell him until the veeeery end just in case he says no I can beat a hasty retreat. Lol.

I ask him, "Would you maybe want to go out on a date?" He looks confused, not that I'm really looking at him since I'm trying to not make any eye contact since I can feel my face burning with embarrassment.
He asks,"Wait you want to go on a date with me?" 
I say "Yes." with my eyes glued to the dashboard in front of me.
He's still confused, and says, "Why?"
I'm getting more embarrassed, and say, "You know why! I just wanted to go on a date." 
He replies with, "Yeah, but why do you want to go on a date with me?"
By now I'm fiercely staring out the window hoping he can't see how red my cheeks are. I respond with, "Agh! You're going to make me say it aren't you? It's because I don't like anybody else!"
He is starting to get it, but is still bewildered, almost like he's in shock. "You like me?", he asks.
I nod, and say, "Yeah." I feel so sweaty with anxiety. My fingers are constantly twitching, and fiddling around each other in a constant motion. He's kind of sitting there not saying anything. I guess I surprised him.

I repeat my question, "So do you want to go on a date with me or not?" My voice is more than a little agitated. Lol.
He says, "I would love to."

And that ladies and gents is something that I will be celebrating. I feel such accomplishment. But! Now I have something else to agonize over......

THE FIRST DATE.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Edit] Okay so I went on the date, and omg. It was soooooo awkward. I'm quiet. He's quiet. We were both quiet. I mean it was fun. But wow I felt that anxiety fiercely. He asked me for another date, and I said yes though. I just don't know what to do....I'm feeling those, "I want to hide under a blanket for eternity" vibes. >.< I can't....I just...Agh. The transition from 'just friends' to 'dating' is kind of....difficult. I don't know how to approach things? I'm especially scared of physical stuff. Like hand holding wasn't a thing. I'm not a touchy person in general, but I was so conscious of his body, and if we accidentally bumped into each other I got all shy. He did kiss me on the cheek at the end of the date. Which I was so nervous about. I mean it's a kiss on the fricken CHEEK, but I felt myself sweating. Lol. Gawd how do I just stop this feeling, and become NORMAL?[edit]


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Congrats! I hope you have a nice spaghetti dinner with candlelight.










Don't mind my humor. Really, good job.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

Haha, such a sugary sweet thread. Have fun!


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

That's great. Since you've both known each other for a while it should be a lot easier. You have that familiarity as a foundation and the built up longing & desire as energy to push you forward.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Popcorngoo said:


> *I've known this guy for like 2 years? *He immediately liked me first. He would send me flowers, and all that. But I just didn't know him very well, and wasn't feelin' it. Two years went by, and we became the best of friends. *Now I started to have more than friends feelings, *but I have been *agonizing* over whether or not to just...ASK him.


internet lore says its impossible for this to happen to a woman! :0 what an interesting case study...

but in all seriousness well done, its hard to ask someone out especially if you are worrying it might ruin a friendship which means a lot to you. and way to go on smashing the trend where women just expect guys to do all the work! i award you +9000 internets


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

CONGRATS! I'm very happy for you!


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

:lol that read like a shoujo manga. It's cute though! Good for you! You have way more courage than I could ever muster.


----------



## ronnie72 (Jun 3, 2014)

That is awesome! I don't think i would have the guts to but props to you!


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

*screams*

Congratulations! I hope things go well for you two.


----------



## Waffles91 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey that's really awesome! I've never actually asked anyone out before in my life, I've kind of fallen into the relationships that I have had lol.

Well done, that takes guts


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

tidbit said:


> :lol *that read like a shoujo manga.* It's cute though! Good for you! You have way more courage than I could ever muster.


lol that was my first thought too.

anyway, @Popcorngoo great job!! what a perfect way to start what will hopefully blossom into a wonderful relationship. i'll be cheering you on from the sidelines of SAS:yay:yay


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Hey i'm happy for you. Asking someone on a date is never easy, especially if you have never done it before. You should be proud of yourself. 

Sometimes all you have to do is pull the trigger and take the initiative. No one ever said it would be easy but it has to be done.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

I thought this was cute.


----------



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

Steiner of Thule said:


> Congrats! I hope you have a nice spaghetti dinner with candlelight.
> 
> Don't mind my humor. Really, good job.


Lol Thank you! And we're going to a zoo for the date. So hopefully there will be minimal eating fiascoes!


----------



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

indiscipline said:


> Haha, such a sugary sweet thread. Have fun!


Thank you! I will try not to fret too much, and actually enjoy the date.


----------



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

mjkittredge said:


> That's great. Since you've both known each other for a while it should be a lot easier. You have that familiarity as a foundation and the built up longing & desire as energy to push you forward.


I know. I'm hoping things won't be awkward since we've been friends for so long. It's pretty much the same thing except now we'll be like...hand holding, and hugging n' stuff. Lol. Oh god. *blushes*


----------



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> internet lore says its impossible for this to happen to a woman! :0 what an interesting case study...
> 
> but in all seriousness well done, its hard to ask someone out especially if you are worrying it might ruin a friendship which means a lot to you. and way to go on smashing the trend where women just expect guys to do all the work! i award you +9000 internets


Really? What sort of internet lore are you reading? And he's a really quiet individual who keeps to himself, so his personality really didn't come out at first. I wasn't into him, but then I got to know him and found out he's got a lot of good qualities. And to be honest I didn't find him attractive at first. But I've grown to find him cute. Lol.


----------



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

Sourdog said:


> CONGRATS! I'm very happy for you!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

tidbit said:


> :lol that read like a shoujo manga. It's cute though! Good for you! You have way more courage than I could ever muster.


Lol after it happened I thought to myself, "Did that just happen? It was so moe!"

And hey it took me two years to finally accept that I had started to like him, and then longer still to get the courage. I debated in my head for weeks on whether or not I should do it. And then another week on how to go about it. And then when the moment came up I was a complete blubbering mess literally saying, "Oh my the weather is lovely? Did you do something to your hair?" before I just came out with it. xD


----------



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

ronnie72 said:


> That is awesome! I don't think i would have the guts to but props to you!


Aww thank you. The fact that I knew he had liked me at one point earlier was helpful. I knew that at the very least he thought I was attractive. xD


----------



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

Demure said:


> *screams*
> 
> Congratulations! I hope things go well for you two.


Thank you! I'm counting down the days til the date with both excitement, and anxiety >.<:hide I shall post an update on how the date goes, and if I completely mess it up. Lol.


----------



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

Waffles91 said:


> Hey that's really awesome! I've never actually asked anyone out before in my life, I've kind of fallen into the relationships that I have had lol.
> 
> Well done, that takes guts


It's strangely empowering. The first boyfriend I ever had I was the one to ask HIM out. And it was like an accident. Lol. After I asked him I was like OH **** DID I JUST SAY THAT OUT LOUD? ****. I think you should try it some time. I think it gets easier the more you do it.


----------



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

bad baby said:


> lol that was my first thought too.
> 
> anyway, @Popcorngoo great job!! what a perfect way to start what will hopefully blossom into a wonderful relationship. i'll be cheering you on from the sidelines of SAS:yay:yay


Thank you so much!! Your encouragement is seriously helpful! I'll think of you all when my anxiety tries to take over.


----------



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

xxDark Horse said:


> Hey i'm happy for you. Asking someone on a date is never easy, especially if you have never done it before. You should be proud of yourself.
> 
> Sometimes all you have to do is pull the trigger and take the initiative. No one ever said it would be easy but it has to be done.


Yep! It's especially nerve wracking with social anxiety of course. Some days I have trouble even speaking to people, so this was a HUGE milestone of success for me. *does victory dance* I just hope other people can confess to their own crushes as well.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

He was just in shock. Usually its made clear early on if someone has feelings more than friends. He probably had mentally already moved on by the time you asked. But it doesn't mean he can't begin to see you in a different way in the future.


----------



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

GGTFM said:


> I thought this was cute.


Lol thanks. :grin2:


----------



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

Ignopius said:


> He was just in shock. Usually its made clear early on if someone has feelings more than friends. He probably had mentally already moved on by the time you asked. But it doesn't mean he can't begin to see you in a different way in the future.


I probably confused the hell out of him. xD I'm such an indecisive person. I started to get jealous when he was with another girl, so I was like, "What in the hell am I getting jealous for? I don't like him!......do I?" And then the wheels started turning. I think I might just be dense. :3


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Popcorngoo said:


> Really? What sort of internet lore are you reading? And he's a really quiet individual who keeps to himself, so his personality really didn't come out at first. I wasn't into him, but then I got to know him and found out he's got a lot of good qualities. And to be honest I didn't find him attractive at first. But I've grown to find him cute. Lol.


i'm no expert but i think that Bro Scientists have more or less proved ( ;] ) in clinical trials that if women don't want to get with you wityhin a couple of months then you will be forever consigned to the FRIEND ZONE, sort of like a black hole that not even light can escape

anyway all that stuff is just guff, i'm trollin. hope you have a kickass date!


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

wish this kind of stuff happened to me. It actually makes me feel suicidal to read these kind of threads lol


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

thedevilsblood said:


> wish this kind of stuff happened to me. It actually makes me feel suicidal to read these kind of threads lol


My sentiments exactly. ****. Even people who SA and spend their days on here are getting more female attention that me...

**** my pathetic life. **** everything.


----------



## mrwonderfull (Jun 2, 2015)

Wow I'm happy for the guy, all those painful years of being friendzoned paid off. A rare case though


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

girl who asks a guy out?


----------



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> i'm no expert but i think that Bro Scientists have more or less proved ( ;] ) in clinical trials that if women don't want to get with you wityhin a couple of months then you will be forever consigned to the FRIEND ZONE, sort of like a black hole that not even light can escape
> 
> anyway all that stuff is just guff, i'm trollin. hope you have a kickass date!


Lol, interesting. Don't know what to say then...Haven't you ever seen someone from middle school or high school though, and you had no feelings for them. And then all of a sudden you see them again, and they've gotten hotter or more confidence or SOMETHING. And then you start to become attracted to them? I think that kind of applies to my situation.


----------



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

xxDark Horse said:


> girl who asks a guy out?


Hahaha! Usually I would NEVER ask anyone out first, but thank you.


----------



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

thedevilsblood said:


> wish this kind of stuff happened to me. It actually makes me feel suicidal to read these kind of threads lol


Oh dear....I hope you're...okay? I think the real take away from my situation was to not sit around and wait for something to happen. Try being proactive? Because A) It feels amazing when you get the courage to do it, and B) even if it doesn't work out you can look at A) again and feel good.


----------



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

iCod said:


> My sentiments exactly. ****. Even people who SA and spend their days on here are getting more female attention that me...
> 
> **** my pathetic life. **** everything.


*pats your head and gives you hugs* Don't be afraid to talk to the girl first. I know to someone with SA that's like saying try and lick your elbow, which is apparently impossible. But don't let SA get the best of you. Girls may seem scary, and some of them actually are. But most of the time girls will love to talk to you. Be yourself, and they will naturally start to like you. 
:grin2:


----------



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

mrwonderfull said:


> Wow I'm happy for the guy, all those painful years of being friendzoned paid off. A rare case though


Lol, well who knows I could have just made a horrible mistake and ruined our friendship forever. We shall see how this date goes. *anxious laughs*


----------



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

killahwail said:


> It's ladies like you that allowed me to have relationships in the past. Bless you dear.


Lol, thank you sir. xD


----------



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

Buckyx said:


> damn a girl asked guy out, under what conditions can this happen  omfg


I didn't think it it was _that_ rare, but apparently I am mistaken. xD


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

SilentLyric said:


>


----------

